# Finger Joint Bit Which one?



## marlas2 (May 3, 2010)

I would like to make a colonial candle box with half-inch finger joints. I am a novice woodworker. I have an Eagle American finger joint jig and router table. What would be my best choice for a bit to make the finger joints?


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Here's the one I use. #17753
You'll note that it's a plunge bit.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

MarlaS said:


> I would like to make a colonial candle box with half-inch finger joints. I am a novice woodworker. I have an Eagle American finger joint jig and router table. What would be my best choice for a bit to make the finger joints?


Do you want finger joints or box joints? Finger joints are tapered & box joints are square. If it's box joints you can also use a straight bit or pattern bit in the size you need same as Gene pointed out.
*
Finger Joint Bit
*http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/graphics2/TM34fingjnt0911.pdf
*
Box Joint Bit*
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/graphics2/TM53boxjoint.pdf

*Straight bit*
http://mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/katana_bits4.htm


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

James,
What am I missing?
How would either of those bits make a 1/2" joint?


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Gene Howe said:


> James,
> What am I missing?
> How would either of those bits make a 1/2" joint?


Your not missing anything Gene. Just showing the difference between the type's. He was asking about finger joints & they are different than box joints.


----------



## bjbethke (Sep 1, 2011)

MarlaS said:


> I would like to make a colonial candle box with half-inch finger joints. I am a novice woodworker. I have an Eagle American finger joint jig and router table. What would be my best choice for a bit to make the finger joints?


I looked at your Eagle jig, that is a Box Joint jig - a Spiral or plunge straight bit will work. I use a different jig, one that looks like what the Router WorkShop sells, I make my own jig with my CarveWright CNC unit, the CNC unit uses upcut and plunge bits, downcut bits will pack the chips into the cut.

You need a backer board to prevent chip out, my push block is the backer board.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Sounds like a terminology issue.  OP said finger joints and then said 1/2"?
Personally, I prefer spirals if you can get around the price of the things. Try here:
cripedistributing.com : BOSCH 85914M Carbide 1/2" x 1 1/4" Spiral Router Bit [85914m] - $16.00


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Sometimes you need to be sure so you can give the right tips.


----------



## marlas2 (May 3, 2010)

Thanks for the answers received. I need to clarify, as was pointed out, that I want to make box joints, not finger joints. Thanks.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

You can use a straight bit, or a spiral bit. Both make a square cut, with the spiral bit doing the cleanest cut!


----------

